# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  موقع العلامة المحدث الشيخ : عبد المحسن العباد البدر

## آل عامر

http://www.alabad.jeeran.com/

----------


## الحمادي

بارك الله فيكم وفي الشيخ الجليل

----------


## آل عامر

وفيكم  بارك الله أخي الحبيب أبا محمد

----------


## النالوتي السلفي

للرفع رفع الله قدر آل عامر

----------


## عصام

بارك الله فيك

----------


## حسان الرديعان

بارك الله فيك

ولكن هذا الموقع مجاني! 

يحتاج إلى ترتيب أكثر، وإخراجه بصورة أفضل، وعلى مستضيف ونطاق رسمي، وهذا لا يكلف كثيراً، لكي يليق بمقام الشيخ.

----------


## هالة

هل أقرّ هذا الموقع من الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد

أم أنت من صمّم هذا الموقع أخي الكريم

----------


## المستفيد

جزاك الله خيرا ،،
والشيخ عبد المحسن العباد حفظه الله .. يستحق موقع رسمي ..
بإذن الله سأسعى في الأمر ،، وأجتهد في إنشاء موقع .

----------


## عمران العلواني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أريد أن أسأل الشيخ حفظه الله السؤال التالي وهو/ بعت ذهب زوجتي ( صداقها ) واشتريت به منزل للعلم أن ذلك بموفقتها ولكن السؤال هو هل البيت الان اصبح ملكي ام لا حيث لدي ابن من زوجة اخري واذا مت هل المنزل منحق الورثة بما فيهم ابني من زوجتي الاولي المطلقة أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## عمران العلواني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## محمود الغزي

جزاكم الله خيراً ، ورفع الله قدر العلامة المحدث العباد .آمـــين 
وهذه ترجمة للشيخ بعنوان :
((تًرجَمَة العّلامة بَقِيَة السَّلَف الشَّيخ عَبد المُحسِن العباد _ حَفِظه الله_ )). 
وهذا رابطها :
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=16281

----------


## الأمل الراحل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أريد أن أسأل الشيخ حفظه الله السؤال التالي وهو/ بعت ذهب زوجتي ( صداقها ) واشتريت به منزل للعلم أن ذلك بموفقتها ولكن السؤال هو هل البيت الان اصبح ملكي ام لا حيث لدي ابن من زوجة اخري واذا مت هل المنزل منحق الورثة بما فيهم ابني من زوجتي الاولي المطلقة أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا.


أرسل يا أخي سؤالك هنا وستنشر الإجابة عليه بإذن الله في الموقع نفسه ( الألوكة )  :

http://www.alukah.net/Fatawa/PostQuestion.aspx

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أريد أن أسأل الشيخ حفظه الله السؤال التالي وهو/ بعت ذهب زوجتي ( صداقها ) واشتريت به منزل للعلم أن ذلك بموفقتها ولكن السؤال هو هل البيت الان اصبح ملكي ام لا حيث لدي ابن من زوجة اخري واذا مت هل المنزل منحق الورثة بما فيهم ابني من زوجتي الاولي المطلقة أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا.


أخي الفاضل / عليك أن توضح في سؤالك للجهة التي سوف تراسلها ، النية التي اتفقت مع زوجتك عليها عند أخذ حليها، هل أعطتك الذهب على سبيل الهبة أم القرض ، أم بنية الشراكة في المنزل، أم بغير نية فيرد الأمر للعرف المتداول عندكم في بلدك. بارك الله فيك.

والأمر كما قالت الأخت / الأمل الراحل إذا لم يتيسر لك مراسلة الشيخ في موقعه.

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

الموقع مجاني وليس موقع رسمي

----------


## الأمل الراحل

هذي يا إخوان مدونة وليست موقعا للشيخ ..

----------


## محمد الجعبة

بارك الله فيك 
نسال الله عز وجل ان يبارك في شيخنا 
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عمران العلواني

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> أريد أن أسأل الشيخ حفظه الله السؤال التالي وهو/ بعت ذهب زوجتي ( صداقها ) واشتريت به منزل للعلم أن ذلك بموفقتها ولكن السؤال هو هل البيت الان اصبح ملكي ام لا حيث لدي ابن من زوجة اخري واذا مت هل المنزل منحق الورثة بما فيهم ابني من زوجتي الاولي المطلقة أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا.


المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عمران العلواني  
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أريد أن أسأل الشيخ حفظه الله السؤال التالي وهو/ بعت ذهب زوجتي ( صداقها ) واشتريت به منزل للعلم أن ذلك بموفقتها ولكن السؤال هو هل البيت الان اصبح ملكي ام لا حيث لدي ابن من زوجة اخري واذا مت هل المنزل منحق الورثة بما فيهم ابني من زوجتي الاولي المطلقة أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## البيحاني

هذا ليس هو الموقع الرسمي بارك الله فيكم 

اتمنى أرى الموقع الرسمي لشيخ إذا كان مووجود

----------


## التائب

بارك الله فيكم ولكم

----------


## طويلب العلم السكندرى

إخوانى دلونى على موقع فيه شروح للشيخ أطال الله فى عمره على طاعته
ويا حبذا لو تجمع شروح الشيخ ومؤلفاته

----------


## أبو عمر بن سالم

ستجد ظالتك هنا بإذن الله

http://www.alathar.net/home/esound/index.php

----------


## أبوعمر الكويتي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ، الإخوة الأحبة ن أحتاج المعلومات الآتية:
- أين يقع مسجد الشيخ بالمدينة ؟ الحي واسم المسجد ؟
- ماهي الأوقات التي يدرس بها الطلبة ؟ وتواجده ؟
أريد أن ازوره للتعرف عليه وحضور درس أو درسين ..
بوركتم

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

هذا موقع أنشأه أحد المحبين للشيخ
http://s.sunnahway.net/abbad/

----------


## عبدالله السُنّي

...

----------


## محمد ع على

الرابط لا يعمل

----------

